# BIKE-A-DELIC in Hannover ist umgezogen



## Acki (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Für alle, die denken,dass es ihn nicht mehr gibt, wollte ich an dieser Stelle bekannt geben, dass BIKE-A-DELIC neulich umgezogen ist. Das Geschäft ist jetzt in Hannover-Linden an der Ahlemer Str.3 (Am Lindener Schmuckplatz) zu finden.
Einfach in die Stadtbahnlinie 10 Richtung Ahlem einsteigen und Station Leinaustraße aussteigen. Dann direkt an der Station die Velbert-Straße hundert Meter bis zum Lindener Schmuckplatz gehen. Rechts um die Ecke ist dann BIKE-A-DELIC.
Der neue Laden ist auf jeden Fall viel einladender und besser zu erreichen als der alte.


----------

